# today at flushing bay



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

flushing bay is in flushing meadow park , the site of the worlds fair in the 1960's .   it looks right in to laguardia airport . 

we took a 2 minute drive over today to take some shots .  you can see laguardis airport in the background .


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice pics  Mathjak,  but I'd be a little reluctant  getting into water that had the word  _Flushing_ in it.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

funny you said that , there was a boom in the water trying to catch raw sewage leaking in to the bay


----------

